
Cool Backgrounds - petethomas
https://coolbackgrounds.io/
======
blairbeckwith
This is beautifully done. I noticed the affiliation with
investmentcalculator.io - I love that you guys are working on stuff like this.
Beautiful, simple products that do one thing with a focus on UX. Make more,
please!

~~~
moeamaya
Thanks for the love Blair!! icalc is a project by two of my good buddies, and
I promise we got plenty more coming down the pipeline.

Here's a few more live ones for your perusal:

[https://loremipsum.io/](https://loremipsum.io/)

[https://gpacalculator.io/](https://gpacalculator.io/)

[https://chinesenewyear2018.com/](https://chinesenewyear2018.com/)

~~~
KabuseCha
Wow - these sites are awesome!

May I ask how you generate links/publicity for these projects?
[https://chinesenewyear2018.com/](https://chinesenewyear2018.com/) in
particular exploded in visibility on google.

PS: Are you OK with me contacting you via mail with additional questions?

~~~
moeamaya
Thanks! Feel free to reach out, email in bio.

------
valtism
This website is really nicely designed. I can't quite place it, but I feel
very good just looking at it. I can tell it was designed with care.

~~~
moeamaya
Appreciate it! Lots of care and time went into seemingly "useless" details but
I think the sum is a bit nicer than the parts.

~~~
FrankDixon
Is there some name to this style? I'm seeing it more often these days, but
just can't nail it down to a framework or so...

~~~
ratsimihah
I see a mix of flat and material design, but I'm not sure it has a name like
Brutalist does. One should probably come up soon given how nice it is. I
really like the Rubik font here.

~~~
bpicolo
Replacing borders with drop shadows seems to work out great - plus light
background with some really delicious colors. Reminds me of Stripe design.

~~~
ratsimihah
I agree. I'm using a similar design in a current pet project
([http://www.niche.fm](http://www.niche.fm)), it's fun. I still need to update
the old lightpink + #181818 modules, though. :)

------
rb808
Nice, while we're on the subject, I saw trello used photos from
[https://unsplash.com/](https://unsplash.com/), which looks like a great
resource.

~~~
52-6F-62
I second unsplash

------
chrismorgan
Gradient Topography emits SVG, so you’re clearly not allergic to vector
formats; yet Trianglify and Particles emit PNG because they’ve been drawn on a
canvas rather than with SVG in the first place.

Being able to emit both PNG and SVG would be best, instructing to use SVG
where possible because it’s better than PNG.

------
kevinherron
Custom resolutions would be great... need 5120x2880 for use as my background.

~~~
moeamaya
Working on this. Tough at the moment since the particles background gets GPU
intensive. Need to pause, resize canvas while maintaining frame, download
image then resize back down and start animating again.

------
tfranco
Looks nice. I recognise at least one background from the library that comes
with MacOS. Is that OK to use?

~~~
simongr3dal
Just checked. If it's the one called Silva it definitely looks like it's the
same location/photographer, but they are slightly different. It looks like it
uses photos from unsplash.com which is a collection of free photos.

------
bhnmmhmd
Some of the saved backgrounds in PNG format have noises and lines in them, see
for example:

[https://imgur.com/a/HDroZP1](https://imgur.com/a/HDroZP1)

Otherwise, it's a very nice and neat website, kudos!

~~~
philfrasty
same here, a lot more if you choose brighter colors:
[https://imgur.com/a/H5OIH4j](https://imgur.com/a/H5OIH4j)

------
sithadmin
Is it just me, or are these unattractively low res?

~~~
moeamaya
No that's definitely not just you. I meant to update those, and will push that
change up soon.

Probably default to 2560 x 1440 until it is customizable. Thoughts?

~~~
slavik81
Absolutely. The current 1192x580 is far too low, especially for the
backgrounds with thin lines like "Particles".

By the way, the Particles backgrounds get slower and slower every time I
choose a different color scheme. It seems to be calling updateEdges / drawEdge
N times per frame, where N is the number of color schemes you've viewed.

Looks beautiful, though. I'll definitely be checking back for high res
versions.

------
jdrbc
Great patterns! If you want to build on Android I've got this open source
background service
[https://github.com/jdrbc/SimpleBackgrounds](https://github.com/jdrbc/SimpleBackgrounds)

------
nedt
Nice images, I like the content. Would just be nice if you could add
anonymizeIp to GA (if it's needed at all) and maybe host the fonts yourself.
Not only for GDPR, but just for privacy.

------
ChrisArchitect
give the author some love !
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17133699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17133699)

------
karimdag
I couldn’t download anything except for the last image (Safari, iOS 11.3) — it
appears as “unknown” when I click the download button.

------
padwan
Bug report: Cannot change color scheme after clicking "Gradient Topography"
twice :)

------
cdnsteve
I'm curious as to the business model behind these type of sites?

~~~
laumars
Somebody wanted to build something, so they did.

Not everything published online is for immediate financial reward. Sometimes
it's to build a digital portfolio. Sometimes it's to learn some new
technologies. And sometimes it's just for the fun of it.

------
hoodoof
What are you using to make the menus pop and slide?

~~~
moeamaya
It's all CSS animations timed with transition-delay (but triggered with js
adding a "is-active" class).

~~~
myfonj
FYI, there is a strange rendering glitch in current Nightly occurring while
scrolling the page with menu opened: [https://github.com/webcompat/web-
bugs/issues/17016](https://github.com/webcompat/web-bugs/issues/17016)

If you plan to make some radical alterations that could potentially "fix" that
bug in near future, could you please freeze current state somewhere until
diagnosis finishes?

------
wintorez
So beautiful! I love the design.

------
fleetside72
plain black

~~~
enriquto
this is actually the best, uncluttered, background

i work on a black terminal, without window borders, on a black background
without icons, and people pass by my desk and are all "whoa, what kind of
super-fancy interface is that?"... it gets me every time

~~~
orliesaurus
Screenshot?

~~~
enriquto
when I do ^L, only black pixels except for the shell prompt

~~~
orliesaurus
haha I was interested in seeing how I could set it up myself - any hints
before I start researching a similar setup?

~~~
enriquto
you can configure gnome easily to look that way (with a hidden panel and no
icons, and a bit of tweking of your compoositor)

or you just write a tiny ~/.xinitrc that calls evilwm or cwm

    
    
        xsetroot -solid black
        evilwm &
        exec xterm

~~~
orliesaurus
thanks!

------
maxk42
License?

~~~
moeamaya
Going to be CC0 once I can figure out how the dynamic images work for
copyright issues.

------
everdev
Doesn't work on Chrome mobile for me.

